# E8400 @ 4Ghz, all settings on [Auto]



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)

Everything except for the FSB is set to auto on the mobo.  Clocking stable @ 3.8 with the same volts it was using @ 3.6.  RAM auto-timed by the BIOS to accommodate for the overclock (yeah it's PC6400).







Believe the hype about the E8400 folks! (And P45 boards )


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I did it.  4GHz and it's not complaining.  Consider me pleased.  Now to start lowering the voltage


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 19, 2010)

nice but now you should try manually setting , first thing disable the setting that decrease the voltage like EIST and CIA and enable cpu load calibration , after that decrease the core voltage and i guess you have low VID cpu cuz it work at 4Ghz on auto and the mobo set 1.360 so i think it's work on 1.300v or less 
and keep on updating


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah I have one of these babies and have it stable on default voltage and using stock fan at 3.6GHz there and then. Its a beaut to overclock. Hope you have fun.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 19, 2010)

isn't your CPU Voltage a little bit high for a E0? or you just got stock cooling?

my own E8400 E0 gets 1.250v in Bios and CPU-Z says 1.216v. wasn't over 1.3xx voltage for the old C0?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes do work on lowering the voltage, you'll get cooler temps.

The pic below is my processor @ 4.2Ghz but I keep it running day to day at 4Ghz and my voltage is even lower than that shown below:


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow Panther now that is nice!

I enabled Load Line Calibration, set the voltage to something like 1.362 in the BIOS but I got a BSOD before desktop, went back and moved it up a couple notches to 1.375 and now it works, showing 1.34 volts in CPU-Z and stress testing stable so far


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 19, 2010)

you want to use 1:1 i think you should lose up your timings a bit since it's only PC2-6400.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 19, 2010)

You should be able to do it with 1.15-1.25v, probably 1.2v.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> you want to use 1:1 i think you should lose up your timings a bit since it's only PC2-6400.



Er, I already have 1:1, and I'm letting the BIOS loosen the timings for me.  It's doing a hell of a job, in case you didn't see my posts...



LagunaX said:


> You should be able to do it with 1.15-1.25v, probably 1.2v.



Did you also not see my posts?  It BSOD'd with less volts than what I have going through it, so I guess I can't.  Those are some silly high expectations you got there, 4GHz stable with 1.25 volts, send me THAT E8400!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 19, 2010)

That E8400's got far better potential.
*Don't* leave everything on auto.
Research your mobo on the net.
Find out the optimal NB and SB voltages. And ideal RAM specs. And the RAM voltages according to brand of ram you got. Be careful if you go low on ram volts the pc won't boot, whereas if you go too high you risk ruining the ram....

The pic I post below, I just stressed my desktop as it is now to take a screenshot for you. That's why I don't agree with what you you said here.... 



DirectorC said:


> Those are some silly high expectations you got there, 4GHz stable with 1.25 volts, send me THAT E8400!



It might very feasibly not be the CPU which is causing the BSOD when you reduce the voltage..








I tested my rig it was stable at 4.2Ghz for over 12 hours - I just switched the pc off because I couldn't bother, ran all games you can see in screenshot perfectly stable, no crash, no BSOD. I assume it had been even 'stabler' if possible lol, at 4.0Ghz.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 19, 2010)

You're telling me stuff I already know. The whole point of this OC is to go all auto and not tweak anything else.

I have already tried tweaking CPU PLLs and VTTs, same for MHC and RAM when I was OCing my E7400, and all of it was fruitless, no matter what I set them to and how much I raised them, I was never able to lower the CPUs Vcore for stability.  I found that just setting everything to its default values besides the Vcore was the most stable setting I could go with.

As for your image, that is a nice E8400!  I wasn't implying that no E8400 could do that, just that it's probably less than a 50/50 chance that you'd get one that can.  I guess mine isn't that good.

Maybe I'll go back later tonight and play with those back end volts and try to lower the Vcore and see if it's just magically different on an E8400, but it hasn't worked before so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 19, 2010)

I've bought and sold 4 e8400's (e0) in the past 4ghz 8x500 or 9x445(or 450) that did 4ghz orthos/occt stable 1.15-1.25v, most 1.2v UNDER LOAD AFTER VDROOP. 

Most were set in bios (yes I know this is not your goal) at:
Disable EIST and spectrums.
Lock pci-e at 100.
Northbridge 1.25v
Sometimes they needed PLL and FSB adjustments, usually not for 4ghz.
GTL's .63 and .67 too.

But if you have an idea what the batch number and VID of your chip is then usually you can have a better idea of what the chip requires.

Some chips (even E0's) are just dogs or have been abused/degraded too though.

If you see this wolfdale e8400 stable overclocking database here you'll see there are plenty that do 4ghz at lower volts:
http://users.pandora.be/OAP/wolfdaleOClist.xls

EDIT:

Are you trying to overclock with 3 dimms of 1gb ram? 
If you are I'm surprised you even got that far.
You either do 2 x 1gb, 2 x 2gb, or 4 x 1gb - ease of overclock stability in that order.

Overclocking usually doesn't work well at all without an even pair of identical sticks.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 20, 2010)

try 1.200v voltage and run it at 3.6Ghz make it run 1:1 , after that rise up core speed 50MHz in each time until you get blue screen so in that time go rise up cpu voltage one tick in each time


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a similar experience with my E8400, I was able to get it to a stable 4.1 GHZ on air @1.3625 V, on a EVGA 780i FTW.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, H@RD.  I wish I could close this thread because I will flip if I keep seeing these posts from people who assume that I must just be a n00b who is doing it wrong.  I'm going on over 10 years of not having a system that ran at stock speeds.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 20, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> posts from people who assume that I must just be a n00b who is doing it wrong.



Not at all, sorry if that was the message that got through.
I understand that you want to oc this chip leaving all settings on auto, out of your choice.
What I don't understand is _why_, since choosing to do so you're choosing to limit the oc you can get...


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 20, 2010)

well, i gotta say that im impressed by both DirectorC and Black Panther.
my e8500 cant get past 3.9GHz without 1.4v to the vcore.
cant get past 3.6GHz w/o 1.3v
wish my chip was a little less power hungry like you guys' is


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 20, 2010)

Nailezs said:


> well, i gotta say that im impressed by both DirectorC and Black Panther.
> my e8500 cant get past 3.9GHz without 1.4v to the vcore.
> cant get past 3.6GHz w/o 1.3v
> wish my chip was a little less power hungry like you guys' is



You should see my e8500:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=203762


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 20, 2010)

my q9550 overclocks just as good as dual core e8400-e8500-e8600's

Today is another thread i read, were im beating out some core 2 duos at the same clocking yet i have 4 cores .

I bench 4Ghz at 1.183 volts so im right there with panther yet he has the duo....


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 20, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> he has the duo....



SHE!  Yes overclockers come in the female variety too--I know WTF right!


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 20, 2010)

OK I decided to go back and play with the bottom end voltages.  Well good news is they make a difference with the E8400 that they didn't seem to make with the E7400:






Testing 4.2.  This Corsair PC6400 is laughing at 933, with my special overclocker's touch of course  I'll be playing with lower latencies after I have achieved the lowest stable voltages possible.  I might run 4.2 daily.  Off to see some REAL temps with Linpack!


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 20, 2010)

That's my boy!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 20, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> OK I decided to go back and play with the bottom end voltages.  Well good news is they make a difference with the E8400 that they didn't seem to make with the E7400:
> 
> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/3756/e8400oc3.png
> 
> Testing 4.2.  This Corsair PC6400 is laughing at 933, with my special overclocker's touch of course  I'll be playing with lower latencies after I have achieved the lowest stable voltages possible.  I might run 4.2 daily.  Off to see some REAL temps with Linpack!



I would highly recommend these ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289 ) I used 2 sets of them (4 dimms total ) in pair with my E8400, and Q9650, and though they ask for 2.1 minnimum for 1066, I was able to run them @ 2.05 @ 1036 24/7 solid.




3volvedcombat said:


> my q9550 overclocks just as good as dual core e8400-e8500-e8600's
> 
> Today is another thread i read, were im beating out some core 2 duos at the same clocking yet i have 4 cores .
> 
> I bench 4Ghz at 1.183 volts so im right there with panther yet he has the duo....



My Q9650 doesn't run quite that lean, but I was at a stable  4.2 @ 1.235 Vcore, it was in my lan rig, and I upgraded to a P55 system. It's a great proc, and I will be selling it soon as I do not have a Core 2 system running anymore lol.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 21, 2010)

Dammit, those attempts for 4.2 all ended up crashing.  I think I'm just gonna need mem that can handle 933 and beyond.

Also, what do you guys think would be a good setting for ICH Core at a bus speed of 1866?  I didn't go above 1.3.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I would highly recommend these ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289 ) I used 2 sets of them (4 dimms total ) in pair with my E8400, and Q9650, and though they ask for 2.1 minnimum for 1066, I was able to run them @ 2.05 @ 1036 24/7 solid.



WOOOOO!  Now THAT is some RAM!  I'm actually thinking of going with a Gskill set, something like this.  OCZ Platinums don't work on UD3 boards so that makes all OCZ products suspect for my platform in my opinion.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 21, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> Dammit, those attempts for 4.2 all ended up crashing.  I think I'm just gonna need mem that can handle 933 and beyond.
> 
> Also, what do you guys think would be a good setting for ICH Core at a bus speed of 1866?  I didn't go above 1.3.
> 
> ...



I have the Rev 2 version of this memory, and I used them to test my friends G45 Gigabyte mobo and they worked just fine, though they were rather power hungry and I had to step up to 2.2 volts to get to 1066, and they worked like a champ, but I would guess it really has to do with the fact the mobo was only rated for 1066 max. Besides with that price you really can't go wrong, OCZ is wicked fast about giving you rebates, and one of the few company's that responds to complaints on New Egg. Even if they end up not working you can return them back to the New Egg, and grab that Gskill memory or I can personally recommend these  what have you got to loose?


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a spare never used (new) kit of 2 x 2gb G.Skill 1066  ddr2 PI ram sitting around that got put on the shelf when a buddy sold me his OCZ LV 1150 Blades.

Looks like this except it is black instead of silver and performs dead even with the OCZ reapers:
http://www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/GSkill_PC2-8500_4GB_PI_Series/index3.shtml

PM me if interested =)


----------

